# LG Spectrum 2



## poppajules (Nov 1, 2012)

I just got my new Spectrum 2, which is pretty awesome. However, there seems to be no buzz about this stellar phone. Along with the lack of buzz, there's no support so far, either. I posted in the Spectrum forum, but figured I'd address it to a larger crowd. Btw, the silence surroundig this phone exists everywhere.. So does anyone have any comments on this?


----------



## lazymangaka (Nov 17, 2012)

The silence for this phone is deafening. Every bit of coverage so far seems to date from the release announcement at the end of October, and there's been almost no buzz at all since then. It's a shame too, because this is a really awesome phone at a really awesome price.


----------



## droid2drummer (Aug 24, 2011)

Ill trade my new Gs3 for one. If its got same specs. I like the new phones thst nobody has. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## lazymangaka (Nov 17, 2012)

droid2drummer said:


> Ill trade my new Gs3 for one. If its got same specs. I like the new phones thst nobody has. Lol


The only thing that's different vs the GSIII is 1GB of RAM and a .1" smaller screen. I haven't noticed any sort of performance impact from only having 1GB of RAM, and the slightly smaller screen actually gives the Spectrum 2 a better pixel density, because the resolution is the same.


----------



## poppajules (Nov 1, 2012)

I agree. This phone is SICK. I can only imagine the possibilities if we had a dedicated dev.. I actually did side by side comparisons on the Verizon site with the razr maxx hd and some others right around the same price, and I ended up with this based on specs alone. I would love to know what is going to happen. If LG made crappy phones before, then I guess it makes sense, but LG has always been consistent. I came from droid x and HTC resound so this is epic for me. I want some support! Lol

Sent from my VS930 4G using RootzWiki


----------



## lazymangaka (Nov 17, 2012)

Yeah, this is my 5th LG phone. LG PM-225, LG Dare, LG EnV Touch, and LG Ally before this one.


----------



## poppajules (Nov 1, 2012)

Well I guess here's to hoping we get a dev.

Sent from my VS930 4G using RootzWiki


----------



## w4rbytez (Apr 19, 2012)

I love this phone. Even with all the bloatware (Lets Play Golf 3?). Can't wait for someone with brainz to crack her open.


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

*(UPDATED 6-16-2013) **LINK**LG SPECTRUM II VS930 ESSENTIAL TIPS & TRICKS *


----------



## poppajules (Nov 1, 2012)

Has anyone been using the RAM optimized built in the LG software...? I am rooted and I froze a bunch of stuff, by the LOWEST number I get is 549, which is still quite a bit.

I was also wondering if someone is compiling a list of freezable apps.. I have a few, and I still experiment.

Sent from my VS930 4G using RootzWiki

Edit- RAM number was wrong


----------

